# Looking for a black and white striped tricycle seat



## sm2501 (Nov 20, 2011)

I am looking for a seat for my 1959 Evans Police tricycle. Anybody have one?


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't have one, but I'm always on a lookout for older tricycle parts and will keep an eye out for you. Those zebra seats were kind of a trademark with Evans in the late '50s/early '60s time frame. One of my younger cousins had a striped seat Evans trike, and a neighbor in our apartments also had one back then.

Dave


----------

